# Any Info On This Old Watch



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Found this in the attic, wonder is it worth repairing. Pictures are a bit dark.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

It's a 15 jewel American Waltham(model 1883) which was started in production in 1891. A lovely Waltham which needs to be "looked after".

Mike


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Mike,

Any idea what it would be worth approx if working, as it doesn't really have any sentimental value to me, nor can I see myself carrying it around. 

Must check with my mother, to see if she knows who it belonged to.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's a piece of horological history - a tangible piece you can hold in your hand! Value isn't really a factor - you have the opportunity to preserve something specially nice for future generations to marvel at :yes:

It looks to be in pretty good condition and should be restorable to a high standard and capable of working well for another 100 years :grin: A quick look at Evilbay might find you a price for it, but it needs a look at by someone who knows what they're doing - this is *NOT* the kind of thing to ask the local quick change battery and strap guy to mess with.









That said, a specialist service, clean, check and time will not be cheap nor quick on a piece of this age, but ultimately should be done before use, and to preserve the watch for the future. :yes:

The cost of such a service may well exceed the value of the piece if parts and other work were needed - but that's the way it is !


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

mel said:


> The cost of such a service may well exceed the value of the piece if parts and other work were needed - but that's the way it is !


Thanks for the reply, and although I get what you are saying, our views differ slightly.

For me in order to keep a watch, it's got to fulfill one of the following criteria.

1) I like it and will use it.

2) It's of sentimental value, based on who owned it.

3) It's a financial investment

so based on that criteria, the cost of servicing it for me, will not be exceeding it's value, that's the way it is !

I also found two other pocket watches which I must post pictures of later, the same applies to them.

I also found a "Liga" wristwatch, which is probably of no monetary value, but in this case, I will be getting it serviced, and preserved simply because my Dad gave it to me once. In this case I would never sell or trade it.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi, Zimmer,

It's a very handsome, good-quality pocket watch made in 1890s by a reputable company. If you don't want it, I suggest selling it to a watchmaker or on eBay. Fortunately, this watch doesn't have a gold case. If it did, whoever bought it from you would probably smash it up and scrap the gold. In its present condition, it looks very very nice. A servicing will almost certainly cost more than the value of the watch, though. So if you don't want it, give it to someone who will appreciate an old pocket wtach like a watchmaker, an antiques dealer, a history buff friend or relation or sell it on eBay.


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks m8, I have a couple more too, if anyone knows anything about them.










and


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

The first one looks to be a 1920s/1930s Waltham. Waltham was one of the big American watch companies which made quality pieces. Very nice art-deco dial and case. If you unscrew the back of the case and give us the serial-number on the MOVEMENT, we can tell you how old it is. The Art Deco Waltham could be collectable, dependent on quality, once it's been restored and serviced.

Beyond the rather obvious fact that the second one is a pin-set, I've got no idea.


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Shangas said:


> The first one looks to be a 1920s/1930s Waltham. Waltham was one of the big American watch companies which made quality pieces. Very nice art-deco dial and case. If you unscrew the back of the case and give us the serial-number on the MOVEMENT, we can tell you how old it is. The Art Deco Waltham could be collectable, dependent on quality, once it's been restored and serviced.


Thanks m8, although I know absolutely nothing about pocket watches, that one is the one I liked best.

The back "flicks" open rather than unscrews.

The serial is 5498787


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

That's not the right serial number. Watch #5498787 was a 6-size hunter-case watch made in 1891. I doubt that second Waltham was made in 1891, it's an open-face and looks much larger than a 6-size.

I want the serial-number for the SECOND waltham (the first watch in your second photos post). THAT caseback should unscrew.


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks again, yep that's the watch I mean, but I gave you the number on the inside of the back cover ?

The number on the movement is 24772743

It opens like in the pic.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Much better. Your watch is a Model 1894, 12-size, 15-jewel open-face watch. It was made in 1924; which makes it a nice, Roaring Twenties Jazz-Age art-deco style watch. Good quality and very handsome. Smaller, 12 size watches were becoming popular in the 1920s and 30s, so your watch would've been very much in-fashion in 1924.


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks m8, I like that one, I think I'll move it into the "keeper" section. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Given a proper servicing, and with an appropriate ring-clip chain, you could probably very easily wear that 20s Waltham in the watch-pocket of your jeans or trousers. If I found such a watch as that, I'd certainly keep it.


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Zimmer said:


>


The Saftey Pinion referrs to the pinion of the Centre Wheel. It is screwed onto the Centre Arbor, rather than fitted solidly, so that in normal running the Pinion screws tight onto the Centre Wheel.

If the Mainspring breaks, it slams against the Barrel and momentarily tries to drive the Watch backwards with great force. With an ordinary Centre Pinion, this force is transmitted through the Train and can do damage - stripping Wheels, etc. A Saftey Pinion, on the other hand, simply unscrews from the Wheel, disconnecting the rest of the Train.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I think that looks lovely

I'm a bit biased but it ought to be up and running, on a nice chain and fob, proudly worn on a silk waistcoat 

Chris


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

@ ValvesRule

Thanks for the info m8, I guess they were clever chaps back then.

@a6cjn, not sure about the silk waistcoat m8.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree with A6. This watch should be serviced and a nice chain found for it and it should be worn regularly.


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Shangas said:


> I agree with A6. This watch should be serviced and a nice chain found for it and it should be worn regularly.


Any recommendations re. servicing it in UK/Ireland please.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry Zimmer, I couldn't recommend anyone. But there are several UK members here, who I daresay, could put up the name of a reliable watchmaker.

I'll say this much, though...

1. Beware of watchmakers who offer services like engraving, battery-changing, strap-changing, water-resistance testing, etc etc. They're not watchmakers. They handle modern watches, not antiques like this.

2. Find a reliable watchmaker who knows his way around antique pocket watches. Someone who can literally pull your watch to pieces, clean and inspect every tiny little part, reassemble it, oil it and time it for you.

3. Ask questions such as: "Do you service/repair antique pocket watches/vintage watches/mechanical timepieces?" If the answer is 'Yes', give the guy a shot. If not, move on.

4. Ask how long the watch will take to service. If the guy says it'll be back in a week, either he's an amazingly fast watchmaker, or he's doing a dodgy job. Your watch didn't survive 80 years and a world war to be smashed up by an idiot. PROPER watch-servicing can take quite a while. Everything is disassembled, everything is cleaned, everything is checked, everything is reassembled, everything is lubricated and then the entire watch is timed for accuracy. That takes quite a while to do properly. I sent a pocket watch in for servicing and got it back in three weeks (after giving approval for servicing) and I considered that fast. I didn't expect it back for a month and a half.

5. Keep in mind that most likely, the service cost will be more expensive than the watch's value. If this is a turn-off for you...sorry, but it's a fact. Unless your watch is dripping with diamonds, this will be the case with many watchmakers.


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice m8. :thumbsup:


----------

